

Do you like the website? - albertpoghosyan
http://www.shakebee.me/

======
kaolinite
Nice website but doesn't explain how the product works very well. I'm still
not exactly sure. I understand it has something to do with shaking but not
sure how the messages are actually created. Seems like a nice idea though.

